# zumba zumba zumba



## mummymarsh

well ladies, im a mum of a 2 year old and recently a mum to an angel....

since charlie was sent to the angels on march the 16th ive now decided i need to sort the jelly belly..... soooo zumba seems all the range... husband surprised me today with zumba for xbox kinect and im gonna brush up my skills then start taking a class...

does anyone else do zumba and are you noticing any results????

did the kinect tonight and i killed me lol...

xxxxx


----------



## Glitz

I got the wii version yesterday! Whilst its great fun and I was worn out boy do I have a lack of co-ordination lol!


----------



## Miss_d

Sorry to hear of your loss :hug:

Ive got zumba for the xbox and OMG i have no coordination what so ever, but it does burn the calories. I was going to kee at it then once fit enough go to a zumba class, Let me know how you get on with it x


----------



## becs0375

I have the DVD's!!! Love it!!

I see you are a fellow forces wife!! We live in Watton, my hubby is in the army and works at RAF Honington!


----------



## mummymarsh

yes yes yes i too have no rhythm or coordnation too... my husband watched me and was like "its not exactly sexy dancing is it" hahahaahahaha the girl on the xbox seem pretty sexy, must be just me lol.....

im gonna look at the dvds too and wil start the classes soon...

becs watton not far from us :) 

xx


----------



## Glitz

I'm so glad it wasn't just me and I'm also glad that nobody was home to witness me doing it haha x


----------



## becs0375

mummymarsh, how long have you been at Marham? My mate lives there, she has no kiddies!!


----------



## mummymarsh

been here nearly 2 years....who is your mate...dont really know many here to be honest....

xxx


----------



## MrsNovBaby

Lots of the ladies at my diet class go to Zumba and love it! I don't have the co-ordination!

Sorry for your loss, RIP little angel xx


----------



## mummymarsh

thanks mrsnovbaby- i have no coordination either which is y im doing it at home first:thumbup: try learn some rhtyhm hahahaha:haha:

xxx


----------



## Miss Broody

Heya i do Zumbe classes at my gym, only started a couple of weeks ago. 

You do need a lot of coordination and it makes you hot in the summer heat i guess yes it does burn calories, but dont be fooled into thinking it's a lot - it's all relative, you burn more doing zumba than walking on a treadmill but you'd burn more running etc.

But then its more fun and if you do it as part of a class you cant give up etc.

x


----------



## louisiana

it honestly depends on the class how many calories u burn.ive been to classes varing in difficulty and intensity.but i noticed that qvc (in uk) are going to be selling the dvds and cds at a low price at some point next week.ive no idea what price they will sell it at but hopefully it will be resonable


----------



## brunette&bubs

i've been doing zumba on wii for the past few weeks and lost 4 lbs.
not sure if its just zumba or a combination of that and me just in general being more active and not eating as much chocolate.


----------



## sparkle05

Sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs:

I have bought zumba for the wii last week. I am yet to try it out lol. I got my 12 year old to try it and she thought it was great :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Reedy

I'm so sorry for you loss :hugs:
My cousin is at RAF Marham x

I do zumba ta a class once a week & I'm in love lol I love it so much its the first bit of exercise I actually look forward to doing x 
The great thing with zumba is if you really go for it then you work up a real sweat but you can also take it at a slower pace if you want to x 

My sister has it on the wii, my mum has it on the xbox & I'm waiting to get the PS Move so I can get it on there lol x

I've lost 18lbs & even though its not been solely from Zumba it has helped x


----------



## mummymarsh

who is your cosuin reedy :) well done on the 18lb loss :) thats awesome... 

i wanna loose round my jelly belly but apparently thats hardest place to loose weight and tone :/ xxx


----------



## roxie78

I'm hoping to try out a zumba class out for the first time next week. I also wanna buy it for the PS3 but its much cheaper on the wii than the PS3 so prob will wait till its under £20 on the PS3 too :)


----------



## RaInBoWs

ive tried it once on the kinect the other day and loved it even if i looked like a twat haha going to a class tonight with my sister so we can be twats together hopefully she will be worse for coordination so i look half good at it :)


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Its Fab! 

Ive been doing it twice a week for the last 6 months. Ive also been on Slimming World and I have found it has helped me tone up as I was losing weight which is a fab bonus. 
I look forward to my Zumba classes and hopefully in the future would like to run my own:winkwink:


----------



## charlotte-xo

ooh i love zumba its soooo much fun and yes im deffinately noticing some results. i do an hour a day ont the kinect and go to classes twice a week.


<3


----------



## Jess137

I've been doing Zumba classes for about a year, three times a week. The classes are SO different from the games, I have the one for Wii. Not the same. I adore Zumba though. I have lost 33 inches all over (well, I haven't measured for a few months so maybe more). I haven't lost any weight but I think that is just how I'm built, plus I have a horrible diet. If I watched my diet I'm sure I would have lost a lot.

Anyway you should really try the classes, it's awesome!


----------



## roxie78

how much do you all pay for your zumba classes? The one I am trying out next week is £5 for 1 hour, does that sound about average or is that expensive?


----------



## mummymarsh

the 1 i am gonna do is also £5 xxx


----------



## Reedy

I think £5 is expensive but that's bcos the class I do is £3 for 45 minutes x


----------



## mummymarsh

one i am gonna do is £5 for hour xxx


----------



## Jess137

Ours is $6 if you walk in, and $5 is you buy a pass (10 classes for $50).


----------



## hakunamatata

I've done Zumba a couple of times at my gym, and I think it's pretty fun!


----------



## roxie78

Well I'm back from my first Zumba class and it was great fun but there was about 40 people there and the room wasn't massive so didnt get a lot of space! Will still go back though! 

Got back home though and both kids were still up and the lounge had toys scattered everywhere! Guess thats what happens when you leave hubby in charge lol!


----------



## mummymarsh

hahaha roxie... i got 2 work for 2 hours in evening and i come home and house is trashed lol...xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

I really eant to try this out!
Do you need Move on the PS3 to be able to use the game? I don't have Move and don't want to get it until there are more games I can use it with. Seems a lot to spend for just one workout game!


----------



## mummymarsh

i dont know about the ps3 but the xbox u need the kinect....

xxx


----------



## Reedy

Yeah you need the move to use Zumba on PS3 x


----------



## fairydreams

Mummymarsh so sorry for your loss. I've just started zumba too, love it! x


----------



## daniandbaby

Hi..My names Danielle and Im a zumba addict...Let me tell you about my sad story lol


----------

